
Tesla is the Lisp Machine of cars? - wslh
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2018/04/01/tesla-is-the-lisp-machine-of-cars/
======
solarkraft
I'm really glad it's not. It's an interesting comparison for sure, but after
the initial few seconds you start to realize that all auto makers are now
shifting to the new propulsion technology & Tesla themselves still have a very
long list of orders to fulfill.

I did learn about Lisp Machines, though, which is nice.

